# Need Advice from the experts



## aderu (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Buddies !! Hope all is well. 

I know this question has been asked many times , but i cant find my answer . 

I am 30 yrs old - weight 72 kgs, height 183 cm . Always been a Hard gainer ! No fat . Been gyming since 19 on and off . Started off at 55 KGS - 

Been on basic Supplements  Serious Mass + Creatine , (I just got off ANIMAL M Stak )  ( Sometimes i add pre workout for a boost ) . I used to gym 4-5 times a week but now 3 times because of work & got a new born baby to help with. 

I need a good boost. I am making gains but they are REAL SLOW - I recently got offered DBOL by meditech at my local gym. now the question is 

IF i take DBOL at low dosage for a 5 week cycle and use ANIMAL STAK for a PCT ? is that even possible ?  I am looking to bulk a little - maybe reach 80 KGS and maintain it

Didn't come across any reliable person to take advice from on Steroids so far. Hopefully to hear from the expers.


----------



## bvs (Mar 14, 2016)

no....just no
oral only cycles are a bad idea and using a vitamin as pct is an even worse idea
firstly, you just need to eat eat eat
while you are busy doing that, research a test only cycle with an AI, HCG and a proper PCT (hint: it will be using nolvadex and clomid)


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats on the new baby!!  As he said first cycles are usually test only.  Test is the basis for every cycle.


----------



## aderu (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Guys , appreciate  !! will look into test only cycle . Have to find a good source here in UAE -


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 14, 2016)

Listen to what bvs said. Before you start any cycles, eat as much as you can and see where you are in 3 months.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 14, 2016)

"I am making gains but they are REAL SLOW..."

srsly? You're still making gains? Why not just keep doing what you do? What's wrong with slow gains?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2016)

aderu said:


> Thanks Guys , appreciate  !! will look into test only cycle . Have to find a good source here in UAE -



Surprised they aren't available at the pharmacy in UAE.


----------



## aderu (Mar 15, 2016)

Only Test boosters are available - plus i would be more confident on being guided by an experienced person than myself dont want to do mistakes . so i guess till then i shall keep supplementing :~]


----------



## aderu (Mar 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> "I am making gains but they are REAL SLOW..."
> 
> srsly? You're still making gains? Why not just keep doing what you do? What's wrong with slow gains?



Nothing is wrong with slow gains, its just demotivating & no satisfaction  when you have been gyming for so long and only reach quarter compared to someone that is on  good gear achieves a better result . I am sure you know what i am talking about , hence you joining this forum


----------



## aderu (Mar 15, 2016)

By the way - Would Testosterone Boosters like Animal Test ? Beast Super Test ? be any good ??

have a look at my profile picture,

  its a little old but not much of a difference i was 68KG at this pic - 


Maybe it will help you guys understand why am i seeking for help !! * Frustration*


----------



## thqmas (Mar 15, 2016)

aderu said:


> Nothing is wrong with slow gains, its just demotivating & no satisfaction  when you have been gyming for so long and only reach quarter compared to someone that is on  good gear achieves a better result . I am sure you know what i am talking about , hence you joining this forum



Well, not really. I was talking about someone that reaches a limit he can not break for years. I talk about someone that made nice and slow gains for 15 years, then the gains stop.
Years of no gains is worse than years with slow gains, don't you think?

But don't take what I say too seriously, I understand you perfectly and will not judge you in any way for using gear for the goal you described.

Just do it right, ask what you want, you're in the right place. What you said about "DBOL at low dosage for a 5 week cycle and use ANIMAL STAK for a PCT" is just awful. AWFUL dude!
You do nothing, or put anything in your body before asking/studying/learning about it ok? We are here for ya.



PillarofBalance said:


> Surprised they aren't available at the pharmacy in UAE.



AAS were banned in the UAE back in 2013.


----------



## aderu (Mar 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Well, not really. I was talking about someone that reaches a limit he can not break for years. I talk about someone that made nice and slow gains for 15 years, then the gains stop.
> Years of no gains is worse than years with slow gains, don't you think?
> 
> But don't take what I say too seriously, I understand you perfectly and will not judge you in any way for using gear for the goal you described.
> ...



What is your opinion about my previous  post with my picture & question about Test booster for meantime till i do a better study ?


----------



## bvs (Mar 15, 2016)

I wouldnt waste money on test boosters


----------



## thqmas (Mar 15, 2016)

You have good genetics (By the picture and the fact that you are 1.83m). You still can gain allot naturally.

I have the same mindset as bvs on this one (what he said about "eat, eat, eat"). You better take care of your diet, change a few things, tweak it a little. I'm sure it will be better than any test booster out there.

I understand, you want to buy something, to take something, to feel refreshed. *In fact my friend, want you are really looking for, is to boost your motivation, not your testosterone.*

You can have massive gains by just changing your routine and diet. I was always excited before a new diet or a new exercise routine. Try and explore new foods that can boost your test naturally (just an example), try and gain new knowledge, be energetic, keep being motivated by every new piece of the puzzle you find.

Don't give up so quickly dude.

Let me ask you 4 questions:

1. How much calories do you consume a day?
2. Do you Deadlift?
3. Do you Squat?
4. Are you working your chest more than your back and legs?

But, I'm drifting here, to your question: No, I don't think any test booster is worth your while for boosting test... for other things maybe, and it's my personal opinion. I gut guys at the gym that swears by Animal-Pak.... meh


----------



## aderu (Mar 15, 2016)

unfortunately i only have access to Dianabol & PCT -Nolvadex or Clomid ! :'(

Thanks.

Well I try to down 3000 calories a day - 
i dont heavy deadlift 
I dont squat heavily , but i do heavy leg presses and curls for replacement . ( injured my lower back ) 
i do a 3 day split - working all body parts equally  .

Ill increase my calorie intake then and focus on weight gainers and creatine + pre-workouts .


----------



## aderu (Mar 15, 2016)

ill post my recent picture soon -


----------



## aderu (Mar 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> You have good genetics (By the picture and the fact that you are 1.83m). You still can gain allot naturally.
> 
> But, I'm drifting here, to your question: No, I don't think any test booster is worth your while for boosting test... for other things maybe, and it's my personal opinion. I gut guys at the gym that swears by Animal-Pak.... meh



You said for other things maybe ? - What other things if i may ask ! ?


----------



## thqmas (Mar 15, 2016)

Animal Test for example.

Look at the ingredients:

*Urtica dioica* - A test booster? nnnno.... More likely to be used to treat disorders of the kidneys, urinary tract, gastrointestinal tract, locomotor system, skin, cardiovascular system, hemorrhage, influenza, rheumatism, gout.

*Cissus quadrangularis* - I like that - the possibility exists that Cissus may act to improve bone healing it may improve the healing rate of connective tissue in general, including tendons. It is also rich in the vitamins/antioxidants vitamin C and beta-carotene. Cissus also possess analgesic properties on a mg per mg basis comparable to aspirin or anti-inflammatory drugs like ibuprofen. That is some nice shit to have around when you are on cycle.... But, where is the anecdotal evidence of it raising your test levels? I have no idea (I don't say there isn't, I just didn't find it).

*Agaricus bisporus* - This one I find funny as hell - It's the mushrooms you get on your Pizza, it's Portobello mushroom.

*3, 5, 7, Trihydroxy-4-methoxyflavone (Hesperetin) *- It's in fact a nice one - It lowers your estrogen levels but on such small scale, that it may actually have a nice effect on a body of someone that is off gear and that have that last stubborn fat to burn (It has no chance of lowering it too much).

*Yohimbe* - Just google it up - With the combination of the Hesperetin, the user will maybe get a slight lose of body fat (with good nutrition)....

*Arachidonic acid* - Wikipedia: "Through its conversion to active components such as the prostaglandin PGF2alpha and PGE2 after physical exercise, arachidonic acid is necessary for the repair and growth of skeletal muscle tissue". - That's, I admit, nice...... BUT! Does it boost your test levels? Remember, the product claim to boost your test!

*Grapefruit* - ....It's a fruit.

*Bioperine(Registered trademark)* - The fuk is that? Oh yes, that must be the super doper thing that boost your test levels right? The secret ingredient!

It is, I most admit, a nice supplement... When your'e on gear, for muscle recovery - not for boosting your test levels, and it's not worth it's price.

Now you see, all of this you can buy at lower costs as a stand-alone products (not in a pack), then you can use it more wisely and with the dosages that will suit you. Of course, you can't buy Bioperine on it's own (the magic ingredient), but believe me - It's bullcrap powder, no more than that.

And it works (like everything) only with good nutrition - so why bother?:


----------



## aderu (Mar 16, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Animal Test for example.
> 
> Look at the ingredients:
> 
> ...




Okay Wont be getting ANIMAL TEST ! - Can you have a look at ANIMAL STAK please ? I WOULD really like your opinion on it !!


----------



## bvs (Mar 16, 2016)

dude, forget about supplements (esp test boosters) and just eat proper food


----------



## aderu (Mar 16, 2016)

lol yes sir


----------



## thqmas (Mar 16, 2016)

aderu said:


> ... Can you have a look at ANIMAL STAK please ? ...



No.

You'll just have to listen to bvs on this one.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 16, 2016)

thqmas said:


> You have good genetics (By the picture and the fact that you are 1.83m). You still can gain allot naturally.
> 
> I have the same mindset as bvs on this one (what he said about "eat, eat, eat"). You better take care of your diet, change a few things, tweak it a little. I'm sure it will be better than any test booster out there.
> 
> ...


I think he needs to eat and train


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 16, 2016)

Like the Bros have said, you've got room to grow natty given your frame and stats. Post your macros and let's get you into a caloric surplus & ye'll see yer gains coming more rapidly I suspect. 

On the back injury, can u not deadlift at all or could we use a trap bar perhaps? I've trained many blokes using the trap bar who suffered from low back discomfort and I've had em picking up 500+ in no time. It won't carry over to a PL comp obviously but you'll get much stronger overall then without any sort of deads.


----------



## aderu (Mar 21, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Like the Bros have said, you've got room to grow natty given your frame and stats. Post your macros and let's get you into a caloric surplus & ye'll see yer gains coming more rapidly I suspect.
> 
> On the back injury, can u not deadlift at all or could we use a trap bar perhaps? I've trained many blokes using the trap bar who suffered from low back discomfort and I've had em picking up 500+ in no time. It won't carry over to a PL comp obviously but you'll get much stronger overall then without any sort of deads.



Thanks Dude ! I can deadlift but not squat ( i end up having discomfort later on )  But deadlift wasnt in my list ! i just added recently -  

Like all of you said - i got to increase my calorie intake + some supplements i should get a good bo0st. I paid attention to my intake past week . it goes something like this : 

6       AM - GYM
8:30   AM - Protein Shake - 
10     AM - Peanut butter sandwich 
2       PM - Lunch - 1 chicken burger , 1 hotdog sandwich , 1 watermelon juice
7       PM - Dinner - nothing specific but a mix of protein & Carbs 
9      PM - Weight gainer shake 
 & Repeat 

I gym 3X - I will try to increase it to 4 times a week . Ill post an updated picture later in the day - 

Thanks guys ! :- )


----------



## aderu (Apr 25, 2016)

*Update*

Hello Guys, 

Below is my recent picture after increasing my calorie intake & working hard . 

But i am still the same weight - just more defined i would say. 

Any suggestions to improve size  ? 

Sorry could not rotate the picture


----------



## danfor9 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello, community
Not so long ago I decided to get a steroids. I can't make a choice what is the best steroid preparates Testosterones or Trenbolones.
I found one i-net shop with this preparates, my trainer advised it, but I have some doubts. Maybe anyone else get the order on thepharmacom.com?
If you have some information, please write me)
Thank you, guys)


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 9, 2016)

aderu said:


> Thanks Dude ! I can deadlift but not squat ( i end up having discomfort later on )  But deadlift wasnt in my list ! i just added recently -
> 
> Like all of you said - i got to increase my calorie intake + some supplements i should get a good bo0st. I paid attention to my intake past week . it goes something like this :
> 
> ...



you need a better diet.  

chicken breasts, ground beef, steak, pork chops, jasmine rice, oatmeal, healthy fats.  

Right after the gym you should down that shake, than get in 50-100g of fast - medium digesting carbs.  you need to replenish after a workout and after looking at those pics, you can take lots of carbs with your protein.  

deads/squats/bench should be your focus with lots of iso work after your big compound movement that day.  

Weight gainer is going to need quite a bit of liquid egg whites.  For food based protein & just to amp up the amount of protein your taking in with that shake.


----------



## aderu (Jun 13, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> you need a better diet.
> 
> chicken breasts, ground beef, steak, pork chops, jasmine rice, oatmeal, healthy fats.
> 
> ...




Hey buddy thanks for the great tip !!!
I shall follow and repost pictures after Ramadan. 

Now a question if I was to take gear just once what's the best cycle you would advice ? 

I need a step up


----------



## aderu (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm looking for a mentor . Any of you guys ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 13, 2016)

aderu said:


> I'm looking for a mentor . Any of you guys ?



just keep reading and posting bud.  Sign up witp spongy maybe for 8wks of diet help, read old, old threads that go back a while.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 14, 2016)

There is a sticky on 1st cycles.  But without a good foundation and proper diet already in place.  Most likely you will lose most if what you gain on testosterone.  There is plenty of info here that is readily available for you to read. No one will spoon feed you bud. Hope everything goes your way but just try to take everything from gym, to diet, to one day if you do cycle, as logically as you can. Don't start something that you know nothing about. Your health is something that can't be taken lightly.


----------



## cameronc (Jun 17, 2016)

Do some research and ask me if you have any questions regarding diet or training


----------



## Go Away (Jun 17, 2016)

danfor9 said:


> Not so long ago I decided to get a steroids.
> Thank you, guys



No, thank you!


----------



## aderu (Jul 11, 2016)

Alright Bros ! i have decided to take the journey ! But i need final clarifications  -

Since its my first cycle and i want to make it simple but the question is with good diet & training would i be able to get around 10 LBS? do you think i should add Dbol ? 

First Cycle - 
500MG of TEST E - 8 weeks? or 14 weeks ? ( which do you guys recommend ) 

PCT - 
Nolvadex ? or Clomid ? or both ?

Should i use Aromasin during the cycle ?

Im 32 - have been gyming since 18 on and off ( the longest i have took off was max 2 months ) 
Weight 147 lbs -  Was 158 lbs  ( but lost it during "Ramadan" in which i had to fast for 13 hours and ended up having only 1 - 2 meal a day , which i am sure i will gain back easily )
Height - 183 cms

looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Ill post a pic of my current figure.


----------



## aderu (Jul 11, 2016)

How does this look guys ? & i will add aromasin 0.5g EOD till Week 12 ?

with Hardcore Training & Good Nutrition


----------



## aderu (Oct 13, 2016)

Alright Buddies - 1st cycle finished - 

State ( when started ) 
Weight - 68 kg 
body fat - 10%
height - 6ft
Age 30  - 

Current Stat - 
Weight 74 kg 
body fat 10%

Yes i could have gained it with good diet and etc  - but it was an amazig ride which really enjoyed - Very euphoric !

At the moment , im on 2nd week of PCT - clomid 50/25/25/25 & Nolvadex  - 40/20/20/20 ( i reduced clomid to 25 on second week as i was getting depressed and very emotional egh ) All is going well at the moment except my libido - IT took a dump & i have a lady to please !

Any advice on that guys? - i felt my estrogen was getting high  ( itcchy chest , hot flush sometimes ) - so decided today to take aromasin 25 mg every other day & thinkin of cialis once a week till pct is over ?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Oct 14, 2016)

When spawn or superdrol first came out thousands of people did them without taking test with them. Oral only cycles arent favorable to me bc what i have experienced with the whole spectrum of anabolic administration....but it can be done. Just run proper pct after the cycle. One of my good friends runs spawn by itself religously to this day....still has bottles of it from 5 years ago lol.


----------

